# Where da white womens at?



## Mr X (Mar 24, 2012)

I spent $320 on another board. It's dead.

I need love.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2012)

Mr X, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 24, 2012)

Mind if we dance wit yo dates?
Welcome


----------



## Mr X (Mar 24, 2012)

Prince said:


> Mr X, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!





GOOD TO BE HOME! Please tell me Tight Booty has died?


----------



## charley (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## 69grunt (Mar 24, 2012)

Yo!!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 25, 2012)

welcome


----------



## overlord (Mar 25, 2012)

Are you Mr. X from RX?


----------



## Mr X (Mar 26, 2012)

overlord said:


> Are you Mr. X from RX?





Yes. Do you know of any other Mr X's?

Are you the Overlord from AS?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm sort of a pinkish beige but welcome.


----------



## overlord (Mar 26, 2012)

Mr X said:


> Yes. Do you know of any other Mr X's?
> 
> Are you the Overlord from AS?



No sir.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## SFW (Mar 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm sort of a pinkish beige but welcome.


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 27, 2012)

I


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 27, 2012)

Need


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 27, 2012)

More


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 27, 2012)

Posts


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 27, 2012)

So


----------



## SFW (Mar 27, 2012)

^ here's some green


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 27, 2012)

Can


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 27, 2012)

Pm


----------



## gamma (Mar 27, 2012)

Great another AG wanna be


----------



## Mr X (Mar 27, 2012)

gamma said:


> Great another AG wanna be




You're a cunty troll. How's that working for you?


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------

